# Got a Few Nice Ones! (pics)



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Went down to the farm pond this weekend for the first time in a couple months. The fishing has been slow ever since some beaver moved in about two years ago, but that beaver dam has the water just the right depth and crystal clear right now. Picked up these three piggies on a wacky rigged senko. 18.5, 21, and 22 inches.




























Dad caught the tail end of the fight with the 21 on video. He was peeling drag and jumped about five times total. That'll make you pucker up a little bit.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great lookin' fish BigTripp...way ta go!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are some nice fish you got there. And sweet little video. I talk to the fish too. lol And I'm sure you know this already........ but just in case..........if you don't want the fish to jump ..... when you see the line starting to come up, you need to stick your rod tip in the water and pull sideways. It will turn their head. I'd say it works about 90% of the time.

Anyhow....good job


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I usually pull the rod to the side, did it a couple of times in the video, but didn't know about putting your rod tip in the water. Thanks for the tip! I was in a little john boat and couldn't get turned right to play him like I wanted to. Caught him really deep and he kept diving, jumping, going under the boat, jumping again. It was a blast! It took dad a while to get the camera out so that's only the last 30 seconds or so of the fight. I haven't caught a fish (or three) that nice in quite a while. The other two were in really shallow weed beds.

I did that Trokar survey on their website and they sent me a pack of 2/0 EWG hooks. Didn't miss a fish all weekend and each one was hooked in the corner of the mouth. I was really impressed with them, just wish they weren't so darn expensive.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice fish, the bite usually starts to turn for the better this time of year, the water temps are no longer in the 80s so the fish are more active and fattening up for fall, I've noticed the fish are fighting harder and jumping more when on the line, too... Caught a solid 4 Lber myself,today on a frog in the rain that jumped 3 times.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BigTripp said:


> I usually pull the rod to the side, did it a couple of times in the video, but didn't know about putting your rod tip in the water. Thanks for the tip! I was in a little john boat and couldn't get turned right to play him like I wanted to. Caught him really deep and he kept diving, jumping, going under the boat, jumping again. It was a blast! It took dad a while to get the camera out so that's only the last 30 seconds or so of the fight. I haven't caught a fish (or three) that nice in quite a while. The other two were in really shallow weed beds.
> 
> I did that Trokar survey on their website and they sent me a pack of 2/0 EWG hooks. Didn't miss a fish all weekend and each one was hooked in the corner of the mouth. I was really impressed with them, just wish they weren't so darn expensive.


I was wondering about those Trokar hooks, but I've never tried them because like you say, they are way too expensive. I don't know what kind of hooks you normally use now, but if you are looking for a great hook you may want to try Owner hooks. All of their hooks are super sharp, and the hooks with the triple cutting point are lethal. The model I use the most is the Wide Gap Plus. It's a stout hook that really keeps fish buttoned up. There is one thing about them though..... if you happen to roll the tip (which is hard to do) they are really hard to get sticky sharp again. 

And yeah on the sticking the rod tip in the water. It changes the angle of the line and pulls the fishes head back down in the water. 

Oh, I watched the video you posted in the fishing reports forum. Good little video and your girlfriend seems very cool. She's actually the first girl that I have ever seen that would touch a catfish. LOL


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Oh, I watched the video you posted in the fishing reports forum. Good little video and your girlfriend seems very cool. She's actually the first girl that I have ever seen that would touch a catfish. LOL


If you go to Trokar's website they have a couple of surveys. Once you fill them out they send you a random pack of hooks to try out. I ended up with some 4/0 and the 2/0 and the girlfriend did it and got another pack of 4/0's. 

She usually won't go within five feet of a catfish without gloves on but since I was teasing her and it's the biggest channel either of us have caught she manned up and did it. She's been out fishing with me when it's under freezing, been stranded on the boat on the opposite side of the ramp with a dead battery, and doesn't mind when nothing is biting (most of the time.) Definitely a keeper, now if I could just teach her to back up a trailer I'd be set!


----------

